# The latest batch, the latest label from Cold Valley Wines



## Maestro (May 26, 2010)

So my wife and I bottled our RJ Peach Chardonnay last night. It turned out beautifully and tastes great. It has a beautiful light peach color (go figure) to it.

As promised earlier this month here is the label I made for it. Hope I don't offend anyone too much with this one.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 26, 2010)

I think it looks great - sound good too!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 26, 2010)

Wow, that label is awesome. I wish I had your talent!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 26, 2010)

Who did you get to pose for the shot? Hold it right there, that's good, one more, and another. Let me adjust the light. Lookin' good.


----------



## Maestro (May 26, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Who did you get to pose for the shot? Hold it right there, that's good, one more, and another. Let me adjust the light. Lookin' good.



I could only be so lucky. 

My wife already said she wouldn't pose for my labels, especially not nekkid.


----------



## Wade E (May 26, 2010)

Great label and its just art, not like its porn! That is a great wine for summer decking!


----------



## jeepingchick (May 26, 2010)

beautiful label!!! nice work!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 27, 2010)

I like it. Very creative and well done. Nothing to be offended about with that label.


----------



## Maestro (May 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I do love designing these labels. If I could just design labels all day I'd be a very happy guy.


----------

